# Good tip for filling stone chips scratches with paint



## BSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi

Just been experimenting and came across a great way to achieve no blobs when touching up chips and scratches.

First I used Festool denibber to remove recess around chip and scratch. 

I then prepared area for paint. Scratch kit was from paints4u. 

Instead of using a brush/cloth or applicator I used an old credit card. I mixed few drops of the base colour with few drops of laquer on the actual card. 

I then used the card to fill the chip and scratch which came out almost flat. 

Used 2000 wet dry next day. 2 light strokes and machine polished area to find no trace of scratch or chip. 

I should of taken pics!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

BSP said:


> Hi
> 
> I should of taken pics!


yup :thumb:


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi. Could you explain more what you did with the denibber?
Thanks
Keith


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes good idea to explain in more detail


----------



## BSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry will try and get some pics next time... I just used the nibber as normal to shave off any high points (recess).

The rest of the process is just like applying body filler with applicator however you will use a credit card type card or any store card with paint instead. I found that mixing in the laquer 50/50 thickens the mix slightly giving you more durability to apply with card. 

Once dry you will see a hazy patch which will polish out. Their will be slight of a over run of paint but as it is so flat it can be polished out quite easily. I done my entire rear bumper and then used 3m blue pad with megs 105 on rotary.


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

for small chips, a drop of both primer and paint from the Halfords pen, leave 24 hours, then tcut to level followed by a quick polish works really well.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think I might try this method on my stone chips and scratches, it better work! lol.


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Was this done with metallic paint or not? Sounds good.


----------

